# Murray McMurtay hatchery 2013 cataloge



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I just got it in the mail today and oh my! I got so excited to see a frizzle!!! And a polish and a.... Soooooo much that I want. 

Now, does someone have an extra farm? So I can raise all my new "wanted" chickens??? Hahah I soo wish!!


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

I got one recently from a competitor of MM. Was quite the guide of breeds, mannerism, egg quality, foraging ability, very nice read.


----------



## GrumpyMan (Jan 14, 2013)

What is this hatchery that your talking about. I'm always looking for something new.


----------

